# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  For our London, England friends........Jamaican and Caribbean restaurants

## Weathermon & Mi Lady

https://www.standard.co.uk/go/london...-a4219991.html

----------


## paradisesound

I have fallen in love with Jamaican cuisine since I visited Jamaica. Thank you for the information!  I hope they work in the pandemic.

----------

